# Air tight storage box digged down.



## GooseMoose (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey!

I want to dig down an air tight plastic storage box. In it a want to put clothes etc. and store/hide it for later. Will clothes for example stay in a good condition if the box is air tight? And what are the pros vs cons of this method? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have wondered if an ammo box would be good for burying they seem to be made of thick
metal and they are air tight.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I would vacuum seal and put a decisent in it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

What type of soil???


----------



## haja (Aug 2, 2017)

the only super air tight container are Tupper ware brand n it is expensive. you can keep biscuit in it for a very very long time.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

haja said:


> the only super air tight container are Tupper ware brand n it is expensive. you can keep biscuit in it for a very very long time.


Tupperware isn't air tite - resistant - there's a difference .... only container that will resist the ground water infiltration is something like the tried & true DIY PVC pipe tube - there's commercial/military versions available on the market ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

Clothing is an interesting choice. I am working toward burying family photos and videos. That is about the only thing I really do plan to come back to retrieve.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

GooseMoose said:


> Hey!
> 
> I want to dig down an air tight plastic storage box. In it a want to put clothes etc. and store/hide it for later. Will clothes for example stay in a good condition if the box is air tight? And what are the pros vs cons of this method?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I sure do miss GooseMoose! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

An air-tight plastic box is OK, as long as you relieve the pressure on it's sides by surrounding the sides with something like soft foam before you bury it. Otherwise, pressure will tend to cave the sides in. I've used soft-packed sand, and that worked for at least 3 years.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

It has to be something made of plastic. Metal will eventually rust. Can you paint up a metal can and use it for a couple years - maybe: put the metal can in a large zip lock you could but I would not leave it for more than 5 years. Multiple layers of plastic each sealed then a plastic water tight outer container would be better. 

The PVC pipe is proven . It is strong enough and can have the ends glued shut to make it water proof . Pipe comes in up to 16 inch diameter sizes. 

For a short in length reusable catch put a cap and glue on one end, dig a hole and insert into the ground. Then on the other end you can cap or put a screw cap . Leave it stick up and fill around then plant grass. It looks like an sewer clean out or access to a water valve. Key hiding place , money catch or other valuables. 

Again It just looks like another clean out folks would walk by it all day long. Of course you can completely bury the thing or put something - birdbath, rock over it. 

PVC comes in 10 or 20 foot long lengths and in those lengths you would want to bury it length wise a couple feet deep. Bury something in the garden is actually pretty easy and safe put it down 24 inches as you normally only only turn the first 6 to 8 inches when you garden.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I've done some experiments with underground caching in plastic bins, and learned a few things.

If you're going to do this, you have to understand that dirt is constantly compressing sideways toward areas of less pressure, (called hydrolic pressure). Over years, the dirt around your bin will try to crush it. Because of this, many people suggest using sturdy metal boxes, like ammunition boxes. I find ammo boxes to be too small for my needs, so I use another method.

My latest, and best working method, is to wrap the sides of a sturdy and "airtight" plastic bin (with at least 4 top latches) in foam rubber, then bury it in loose sand. Most soils move sideways/compress slowly, so as long as you rebury the bin and foam every couple of years, it won't have time to get squashed. I also cover my bins with pressure-treated plywood 6+ inches underground, in case any one steps on them. Never rely on the bin to be moisture-tight, but I think you won't have a problem with dampness if it's in a dry spot that only receives rain. I put a small continuous bead of Vaseline on the place where the lid joins with the bin to try to keep it airtight. I also put a pack of DampRid in the bottom of the bin.

An idea I haven't tried yet is to dig the hole 8" wider than the bin, then surround the bin (w/o the foam) with packed dry leaves. The plywood top would also need to completely cover the leaves.


----------



## Shane (Oct 11, 2017)

a buddy of mine has a few of these he swears by. Some are regular 5 gal buckets, some are barrels - kind of like an igloo water cooler (which works better than anything), but cost-prohibitive) but only single wall non-insulated. These have screwtop lids with rubber gasket. These are NOT going to collapse under earth pressure, as they are completely airtight. Internal air cannot escape so no way bucket will collapse. If you are truly concerned about that risk, simply dig a bigger hole and build a mini "log cabin" out of 4" poles. cedar is best. this will last many, many years.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I sure do miss GooseMoose! :tango_face_wink:


Whos gooseing the moose? Im not so sure the moose is going to like getting goosed.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

You might use a vacuum space bag inside whatever box you end up using.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Whos gooseing the moose? Im not so sure the moose is going to like getting goosed.


It appears the goose was only good for one moosin'.


----------

